# Eerie Sounds from Saturn



## daveb (Aug 1, 2005)

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/cassini/multimedia/pia07966.html

Freaky!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/cassini/multimedia/pia07966.html
> 
> Freaky!



Very Cool.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 2, 2005)

So space does sound like that 

Blade


----------



## Average Joey (Aug 2, 2005)

Sounds like a horror movie soundtrack.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/cassini/multimedia/pia07966.html
> 
> Freaky!



reminds me of that urban legend floating around the Internet about Russians drilling to underworld and hearings screaming sounds-- it's a hoax- the audio that is


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 2, 2005)

> When I look at your heavens, the work of your fingers, the moon and the stars that you have established; what are human beings that you are mindful of them, mortals that you care for them?
> --Psalm 8:3-4


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> So space does sound like that
> 
> Blade



Well, this is an audio representation of radio wave signals, not what you'd hear if you stuck your head outside the space craft (which would be nothing, apart from the fact that you'd have other issues to deal with if you actually did that). 



Todd


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by daveb_
> ...



On what basis do you say that? All it is is a tape representing the fluctuations of the radio wavelength radiation that the Cassini spacecraft received during its mission.... in order for us to be able to "hear" changes in frequency, intensity, and whatnot of that radiation, the variations are "transposed" down to audio frequencies. This isn't "sound", per se, that was going on there (there couldn't be any such sound, since there's no air or other medium where Cassini was at the time). As the NASA page from which this track is streamed said, the fluctuations are similar to what is observed in Earth's polar regions, where the solar wind interacts with the atmosphere to produce aurora. Cassini was "listening" to radio wavelength radiation produced in similar interactions in Titan's atmosphere.

So... no hoax.  

Todd


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 2, 2005)

Of course, the fact that those data were recorded on the 40th anniversary of the Kennedy assassination might raise an eyebrow or two..  Still, it's good science


----------



## Scott (Aug 2, 2005)

I think Ryan meant that the screaming people from hell was a hoax.

Anyway, it sounds like the abyssal doman might be under the clouds of Saturn! Pretty weird - sounds like a 1970s science fiction soundtrack.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> I think Ryan meant that the screaming people from hell was a hoax.
> 
> Anyway, it sounds like the abyssal doman might be under the clouds of Saturn! Pretty weird - sounds like a 1970s science fiction soundtrack.



Art Bell seemed to think there was some credibility to the hole the Russians drilled.

He is so funny to listen to.


----------

